# Wedding



## photopro379 (Jul 8, 2013)

Hello all! I am a brand new poster to this forum that can use some advice. i have fell in love with photography and recently quit my job to follow my dream of becoming a full time photographer. I've only taken a couple of portraits for friends so far, but my cousin asked if I would take pictures at her wedding.  The problem is that I have no idea what to charge. I am thinking $100 for a cd of pictures. Does that sound right?


----------



## Stacylouwho (Jul 8, 2013)

I have a similar situation with a friend. I am doing it as my gift to her to make it less awkward. After seeking advice on here and everywhere else, you are probably going to hear a lot you don't want to.. But It is doable for sure. I have a friend on here that has done it.. but he prepared himself for it. I also have a friend photographer I second shot with last month at a wedding. It was a wealth of information and experience I think was very beneficial to me, for the wedding I will be shooting in Sept. Which will be my first as the main photographer. Seriously you have to do a lot of research and know how the day is going to play out... make a schedule! It is slow at first, but once the ceremony starts, it kicks into high gear and you need to be overly prepared and on your game. Are you going to be the only one?


----------



## tirediron (Jul 8, 2013)

There are a myriad of calculations that go into determining what to charge for any event.  There's no standard fee.  Your costs and thus your prices are going to be very different from mine.  I will tell you though that as far as weddings go, $100 wouldn't even cover my fees a single bride & groom formal.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 8, 2013)

this has got to be a troll.


----------



## photopro379 (Jul 8, 2013)

The_Traveler said:
			
		

> this has got to be a troll.



Not a troll. I just want to keep my costs down for family. I would do I for free, but she insists on paying me something.


----------



## Stacylouwho (Jul 8, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> this has got to be a troll.


I can't understand how you are a supporting member.. Do you ever support members?


----------



## photopro379 (Jul 8, 2013)

Stacylouwho said:
			
		

> I have a similar situation with a friend. I am doing it as my gift to her to make it less awkward. After seeking advice on here and everywhere else, you are probably going to hear a lot you don't want to.. But It is doable for sure. I have a friend on here that has done it.. but he prepared himself for it. I also have a friend photographer I second shot with last month at a wedding. It was a wealth of information and experience I think was very beneficial to me, for the wedding I will be shooting in Sept. Which will be my first as the main photographer. Seriously you have to do a lot of research and know how the day is going to play out... make a schedule! It is slow at first, but once the ceremony starts, it kicks into high gear and you need to be overly prepared and on your game. Are you going to be the only one?



Thanks Stacy! I do understand. Yes I will be the only one.


----------



## photopro379 (Jul 8, 2013)

tirediron said:
			
		

> There are a myriad of calculations that go into determining what to charge for any event.  There's no standard fee.  Your costs and thus your prices are going to be very different from mine.  I will tell you though that as far as weddings go, $100 wouldn't even cover my fees a single bride & groom formal.



$100 wouldnt even cover your fees for family? You are a balla!


----------



## tirediron (Jul 8, 2013)

photopro379 said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have no idea what a "balla" is, so I may or may not be one.  As for costs, have you priced wedding photography recently?  $1000 is a very, VERY inexpensive price for a wedding.  I missed the word "cousin" in your post.  That changes it.   The answer is easy.  DO NOT charge.  There's nothing that messes up a family relationship more than business.  Tell her you'll do it as your gift to the couple, and if she's really wowed by the results, she can buy you a fancy supper somewhere after.


----------



## Stacylouwho (Jul 8, 2013)

Just make sure you have everything you need lenses, flashes, extra batteries, extra cards.. you know what I mean. If you could find someone to help you, it would give you a little cushion. You gotta be fast.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 8, 2013)

tirediron said:


> photopro379 said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...



John.. he called you a "PIMP"  

Urban Dictionary: balla


----------



## tirediron (Jul 8, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > photopro379 said:
> ...


:lmao:  First time for everything!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 8, 2013)

Stacylouwho said:


> Just make sure you have everything you need lenses, flashes, extra batteries, extra cards.. you know what I mean. If you could find someone to help you, it would give you a little cushion. You gotta be fast.



How about knowledge, ability, and skill? Please feel free to check out the OP's one other thread:    http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/people-photography/332918-critique.html


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 8, 2013)

Stacylouwho said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > this has got to be a troll.
> ...



I don't think it is sensible or useful to support every 'dream'.
Someone who has no idea how much to charge for a wedding, hasn't shown the interest to read the many similar posts here and learn from them, probably doesn't have the experience or the skills yet to shoot a wedding, a day which is an incredibly important day in two peoples' lives. 
I won't support an effort which may disappoint two people terribly.


----------



## Stacylouwho (Jul 8, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> Stacylouwho said:
> 
> 
> > Just make sure you have everything you need lenses, flashes, extra batteries, extra cards.. you know what I mean. If you could find someone to help you, it would give you a little cushion. You gotta be fast.
> ...



That too! Sorry. lol!


----------



## Stacylouwho (Jul 8, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> Stacylouwho said:
> 
> 
> > The_Traveler said:
> ...



I would assume since they are related they probably know his skill level. And if they are willing to not hire a professional photographer they are pretty comfortable with his work.


----------



## photopro379 (Jul 8, 2013)

tirediron said:
			
		

> I have no idea what a "balla" is, so I may or may not be one.  As for costs, have you priced wedding photography recently?  $1000 is a very, VERY inexpensive price for a wedding.  I missed the word "cousin" in your post.  That changes it.   The answer is easy.  DO NOT charge.  There's nothing that messes up a family relationship more than business.  Tell her you'll do it as your gift to the couple, and if she's really wowed by the results, she can buy you a fancy supper somewhere after.



I just assumed those absurd prices were like furniture store prices. Sure, you will get a couple suckers who pay that 100% mark up, but everyone else barters for a better deal.


----------



## photopro379 (Jul 8, 2013)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> How about knowledge, ability, and skill? Please feel free to check out the OP's one other thread:    http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/people-photography/332918-critique.html



Good! You saw them. Now where is that critique?


----------



## photopro379 (Jul 8, 2013)

Stacylouwho said:
			
		

> I would assume since they are related they probably know his skill level. And if they are willing to not hire a professional photographer they are pretty comfortable with his work.



I am a professional. I get paid to take pictures


----------



## Overread (Jul 8, 2013)

Honestly the best answer you can give is to say NO. 
Don't be the pro on the day, tell them to hire someone who has experience and knows how to shoot a wedding; nothing stops you taking your camera too and getting some photos here and there on the day whilst also being able to enjoy the celebration instead of working (because if you're the wedding photographer you will be working start till finish and beyond). 

Weddings are complex and difficult events for any photographer and are doubly challenging because not only can't you repeat the event if things go wrong, but the event itself is a major event. As a result if you muck up its a BIG mistake of the kind you can't just easily patch over and forget about. 

If you honestly want to go down the line of being a wedding photographer then you should aim to intern/apprentice/second shoot with another established photographer. That lets you gain experience in the field whilst also not putting you and your clients at risk of a failed day (bad news spreads fast; shoot a few bad weddings and even when you do improve you'll find the sigma very hard to shake). 

Note that based upon the photos you've posted for critique elsewhere on the site I feel that you've still a fairly significant amount of progress to make just on your photographic method; this is without considering that on the day of a wedding you'd also need to have good people skills (at certain key points you HAVE to take control over the situation to get the shot; whilst at others you've got to step right back and work as the situation unfolds) as well as myriad of other skills. You can progress and improve (check the critique link in my signature for some advice on this), but don't make the classic mistake of improving whilst working at the early stages; you'll just cripple your long term possibilities.


----------



## photopro379 (Jul 8, 2013)

Overread said:
			
		

> Honestly the best answer you can give is to say NO.
> Don't be the pro on the day, tell them to hire someone who has experience and knows how to shoot a wedding; nothing stops you taking your camera too and getting some photos here and there on the day whilst also being able to enjoy the celebration instead of working (because if you're the wedding photographer you will be working start till finish and beyond).
> 
> Weddings are complex and difficult events for any photographer and are doubly challenging because not only can't you repeat the event if things go wrong, but the event itself is a major event. As a result if you muck up its a BIG mistake of the kind you can't just easily patch over and forget about.
> ...



I appreciate the feedback. Sounds easy enough. I'll go ahead and do the wedding. I shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## Juga (Jul 8, 2013)

photopro379 said:


> Stacylouwho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TROLL!!!!


----------



## photopro379 (Jul 8, 2013)

Juga said:
			
		

> TROLL!!!!



How dare you sir!!!! I came here for advice. Not to be called names.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 8, 2013)

Don't bother.
The best way to deal with a troll is to ignore him.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jul 8, 2013)

photopro379 said:


> i have fell in love with photography and recently quit my job to follow my dream of becoming a full time photographer. I've only taken a couple of portraits for friends so far, but my cousin asked if I would take pictures at her wedding.  The problem is that I have no idea what to charge. I am thinking $100 for a cd of pictures. Does that sound right?


----------



## photopro379 (Jul 8, 2013)

I doubt you own the rights to that .gif


----------



## Overread (Jul 8, 2013)

Thread locked pending moderator discussion.


----------

